# Do all 2.5's do this?



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Around 3k-3500k rpms is there a little dip or cut in power for just a second then its back? 

It's fairly quick, just a little stutter, so is it normal? Will a Carbonio intake cure it? 

375 miles on my new '12.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

definetely not normal...


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> definetely not normal...


 Oh great.  Maybe its the 87.


----------



## PaulGiz (Jul 16, 2012)

1. Mine doesn't do it, so it's probably not normal. 375 miles isn't a lot, I'd drive it for at least a thousand or so to let everything settle in as long as it doesn't get worse. 

If it doesn't go away then: 

2. Get it scanned, get it checked. Have the problem fixed. It shouldn't be doing that, and putting in an aftermarket intake, at best, will mask your problem without actually fixing it. 

Modifying a car that isn't right is self-defeating. 

My CR TDI used to do that, but the 2.5L gasser does not. 

P.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Run some 93. What should be when your power band is just getting started. Check you plugs too, or better yet, take it back to the ass clowns at the dealership.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

It makes no sense for there to be a "little dip" in power, especially at those rpms. Wait till its fully broken in (if i read correectly, your only at a few hundred miles) and if this problem persists, bring your car back to the stealership. I suppose you could also dyno it and see if you are in fact losing power at all. Could very well be your just imagining this (not saying that you are, just playing devils advocate here) 
Putting 91 or 93 in it right now will probably not change anything but hey, might as well give it a shot


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

You could be feeling the variable valve timing switching. This has been shown on pretty much every dyno of the 2.5, modified or stock. Theres usually a small dip in hp around those rpms if Im remembering correctly. Thats when it transitions to make more power in the higher rpms. Ill let the gurus correct me on this if Im wrong, just what I remember reading.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

tay272 said:


> You could be feeling the variable valve timing switching. This has been shown on pretty much every dyno of the 2.5, modified or stock. Theres usually a small dip in hp around those rpms if Im remembering correctly. Thats when it transitions to make more power in the higher rpms. Ill let the gurus correct me on this if Im wrong, just what I remember reading.


 I believe this only applies to the older 2.5s (BGP, 150HP) that aren't chipped. It's been a long time since I was on stock tuning so I don't remember feeling it. However, we're definitely dealing with a newer 170HP 2.5 here.


----------



## rai85 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an 09, and mine didn't start doing this till after I put on my CAI. Had it scanned and it came back with nothing. I've always ran 93. As long as Vag-com says its good, as well as the dealer I'm fine with it for now.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

is it the same as this guy's problem? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5780364-Seemingly-random-brief-loss-of-power


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Mine is a 2008 and it's flashed with Unitronic and it has a small dip around these RPM. It was always there even before the flash.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> is it the same as this guy's problem?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5780364-Seemingly-random-brief-loss-of-power


 I doubt it. He's talking about a bog, then sees the RPM's drop. In my case, its a hiccup in the powerband. Just a blip. 

It has been HELLISH here lately, like 100+ everyday. Tomorrow will be cooler; I'll purposely go looking for the hiccup then. 1/2 tank left but I will be trying 91 or 93 next time.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

Justin14 said:


> I doubt it. He's talking about a bog, then sees the RPM's drop. In my case, its a hiccup in the powerband. Just a blip.
> 
> It has been HELLISH here lately, like 100+ everyday. Tomorrow will be cooler; I'll purposely go looking for the hiccup then. 1/2 tank left but I will be trying 91 or 93 next time.


 you might have bad gas in your area. 93 might help, but you might need to go somewhere the gas is a little more expensive. from what i heard shell has really good quality gas.


----------



## trigsmane (Jul 23, 2012)

My 2006 Jetta 2.5 does this as well, very annoying, dips in power then shoots right up. Always happens between 2 - 3k. Is this a known issue, is there a fix? Has anyone else experienced this, if so what were your results? Mindful this is a 2.5 (150 hp) 6sp auto, stg 1+ uni chipped, and intake. Sometimes so bad it even slips a gear


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

Justin14 said:


> Around 3k-3500k rpms is there a little dip or cut in power for just a second then its back?
> 
> It's fairly quick, just a little stutter, so is it normal? Will a Carbonio intake cure it?
> 
> 375 miles on my new '12.


 could be one of the stages in your fuel pump not working properly...


----------

